# M1T - Oxavar



## Odot (Nov 24, 2005)

Gentlemen, 

my buddy and I are in desperate need of your expertise.

Background information to start with :
- 21 years old, 5'10 and 160 lbs. (my buddy is also 21 and 6'/170 lbs)
- Both have a fast metabolism
- Have both been working out seriously for over a year now
- Have both done a cycle of 1AD 

We are both looking to gain lean muscle mass as opposed to bulking and gaining fat and muscle.

We currently have on hand some M1T (10 mg. pills by Pro Genesys), Oxavar by Gaspari nutrition and of course Nolvadex/Tamoxifen for our PCT.

We are planning on acquiring 4Derm as well.

Questions:

1. Would doing 2 weeks of M1T followed by 2 weeks of Oxavar make sense ?
I was told to do it that way by a source I normally have confidence in but I am getting skeptical after doing some research on my own. Please advise as to whether we should use both in the same cycle or do a different cycle for each.

2. What would be the recommended dosage for M1T? It says 1 pill per day on 
the bottle but I know a lot of people who took 2 or more during their cycle... Should we start with small dosage because of our fairly low weight ?

3. What dosage would you recommend for 4Derm ? Should we start before/at the same time we start/in the middle of our cycle and when should we stop using it?

Your help is very much appreciated, thank you in advance.


----------



## Inspc._Injector (Nov 24, 2005)

Why not just take some real var and primo if you're looking to get ripped?  The sides won't be that bad anyways and your strength will shoot way up along with your definiton.


----------



## Odot (Nov 25, 2005)

The reason I asked is because that is the questions that are still unanswered after a certain amount of research on the forum. I did find some information about recommended dosage, but somewhere in the thread it mentionned the numbers are conservative. Therefore, I would like a second opinion.

I mentionned the products I have on hand because that what I intend to use (at least to start with) and what I have access to right now. I'll spare you the details.


----------



## Curlingcadys (Nov 25, 2005)

Try the search button on to of the page, I think there is only 5,643,297 threads on M1T but I'm sure you'll find an answer or 2.


----------



## GFR (Nov 25, 2005)

You guys are way!!! too small to be messing with steroids.
Eat...Train....


----------



## Pirate! (Nov 25, 2005)

Use 5-15 mg of M1T/day for 4 weeks, starting with a low dose and working up. Be prepared to be shut down for a while after coming off M1T/4-ad. Don't be surprised when people tell you not to use steroids at this point.


----------



## Odot (Nov 25, 2005)

Thanks for the advice guys. I take it M1T and Oxavar should be taken in separate cycles. Please help me out about that if you know anything about Oxavar.

If now is too soon/or us just bieng too fucking small, when WOULD be an appropriate time to start using these products, if at all? 

Thanks again


----------

